# Flash video player timestamp window



## wblock@ (Apr 20, 2014)

When watching YouTube, the Flash player often shows a transparent timestamp overlay window in the upper left.  It can be closed, but reappears a few seconds later. For an example, it happens on this video of the recent SpaceX launch:




.

Can that timestamp window be disabled by default?


```
firefox-28.0,1
nspluginwrapper-1.4.4_3
linux-f10-flashplugin-11.2r202.346
```


----------



## javaaddict (Apr 20, 2014)

I see the same issue. While it's great to have access to this information, it can be rather annoying when closing it doesn't fully work and it reappears just seconds later.


----------



## trh411 (Apr 20, 2014)

I do not see the box using www/chromium playing the entire SpaceX video. I don't think I am intentionally disabling anything in www/chromium to affect this, but I'll dig around and see if I can figure out how to make it appear.

```
chromium-33.0.1750.152_1
nspluginwrapper-1.4.4_3
linux-f10-flashplugin-11.2r202.346
```


----------



## fernandel (Apr 20, 2014)

I have the same problem with Firefox but not with Xombrero.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 21, 2014)

I should add that I also have FlashBlock and NoScript installed, along with AdBlockPlus.


----------



## free-and-bsd (Nov 20, 2014)

It must be a NoScript thing, it helped to stop the annoying information popup


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 20, 2014)

I still see it, although not as often.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 20, 2014)

I've never seen that but I signed up for HTML5 video delivery and I more use Chrome nowadays. So find the HTML5 video sign up page. I assume you still need to do that unless Google auto sends HTML5 video in place of Flash when possible.


----------



## free-and-bsd (Nov 21, 2014)

The issue with the annoying information window reappearing seems to have to do with bugs on individual pages for individual videos. When I called up the Adobe Flash right-click menu for the video and kept it for some seconds, a browser pop-up box appeared saying that "a script was there busy doing something and whether I wanted to stop it or not". Which then hung up even without my interference, after which the "timestamp etc." window didn't reappear.

After that I opened up wblock@'s video and the transparent window there appeared only once and never reappeared after closing it. That's rather dark...


----------



## ColdfireMC (Nov 21, 2014)

I have the same problem. I worked around it using the HTML5 player.


----------



## satir (Jan 19, 2015)

about:config => dom.ipc.plugins.enabled => set to "false"


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 19, 2015)

It is not consistent, some videos do not show it, and some that used to show it do not.  I did try setting that option off, but it has some undesirable side effects, like browser lockup when the some of the video controls are used.


----------



## worldi (Jan 19, 2015)

I can remember having had the same problem: the "Stats for nerds" window would keep reappearing.

My "solution" was to `rm -rf ~/.macromedia && touch ~/.macromedia && chmod 0000 ~/.macromedia`. Doing this (obviously) removes all Flash Player settings and prevents it from storing new ones.


----------



## free-and-bsd (Jan 19, 2015)

Ha, it works! Thanks a lot. Just wonder if they have that same problem in MS Win...


----------

